# Do you like when a female squirts?



## sherrialicia

I'm talking clear odorless REAL squirting.* (This is NOT a debate on what it is or isn't!!)* I was happy to learn I could do it but shocked by my husbands disgust. He thinks most men do not like it and would NEVER allow it on his face despite that fact he loves cumming on my face (hypocrite much?) Why all the squirting porn if only 4 out of 100 like it??


----------



## samyeagar

sherrialicia said:


> I'm talking clear odorless REAL squirting.* (This is NOT a debate on what it is or isn't!!)* I was happy to learn I could do it but shocked by my husbands disgust. He thinks most men do not like it and would NEVER allow it on his face despite that fact he loves cumming on my face (hypocrite much?) *Why all the squirting porn if only 4 out of 100 like it??*


Just because it happens in porn doesn't mean it's what guys want in real life...

Anyway, my STBW suirted for the first time not too long ago, and it was hot as hell. Just sayin'


----------



## PBear

I'm in the "he11 ya!" camp... Very hot. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keeper63

My wife doesn't actually squirt, it's more like a small gush. Last week I was licking her cl!t and penetrating her with a g-spot vibe, and I got a very close look at the fluid flowing out. It was SUPER HOT!


----------



## Kobo

sherrialicia said:


> I'm talking clear odorless REAL squirting.* (This is NOT a debate on what it is or isn't!!)* I was happy to learn I could do it but shocked by my husbands disgust. He thinks most men do not like it and would NEVER allow it on his face despite that fact he loves cumming on my face (hypocrite much?) Why all the squirting porn if only 4 out of 100 like it??


It's OK. Both women that have squirted with me was via penetration. I wouldn't mind it on my face. I will say that men don't always want their wives to do what the porn actresses they watch do. I don't understand why this is a hard concept to graph.if you can, use your toys to put on a show for your husband with the finale being the squirt. See if you can't get him to come around to longing for the big finish.


----------



## sherrialicia

samyeagar said:


> Just because it happens in porn doesn't mean it's what guys want in real life...
> 
> Anyway, my STBW suirted for the first time not too long ago, and it was hot as hell. Just sayin'


yes but there wouldn't be a market for it if more people didn't enjoy it (there's tons of squirting porn) And my husband seems to like everything he sees in porn except that ) and congrats on the squirting lol


----------



## sherrialicia

Kobo said:


> It's OK. Both women that have squirted with me was via penetration. I wouldn't mind it on my face. I will say that men don't always want their wives to do what the porn actresses they watch do. I don't understand why this is a hard concept to graph.if you can, use your toys to put on a show for your husband with the finale being the squirt. See if you can't get him to come around to longing for the big finish.


maybe for some men but he likes me to do everything else he sees in porn except threesomes


----------



## Kobo

sherrialicia said:


> maybe for some men but he likes me to do everything else he sees in porn except threesomes


I can guarantee he's watched some porn that he isn't looking for you to imitate.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

SO loves it.Can't get enough.I think it's repulsive.


----------



## PHTlump

sherrialicia said:


> yes but there wouldn't be a market for it if more people didn't enjoy it (there's tons of squirting porn)


Porn is so cheap to make and distribute that any niche, no matter how small, will have an abundance of porn to fill it. There is plenty of porn of women stepping on/kicking men in the testicles. I'm not signing up for any of that.


----------



## COguy

I'm also in the hellz yeah camp.

I remember the first time I got squirted in the eye...so unexpected...

Super hot: girl sitting over your face while she squirts into your mouth. Love it.

If you like eating p*ssy, i can't see how you wouldn't like squirting.


----------



## The Middleman

Wouldn't bother me in the least, if it was something that my wife did naturally as part of her orgasm. I would be less thrilled if it was forced.


----------



## BjornFree




----------



## Suspecting

Yes, it's hot. Even hotter if it's whitish in color, kinda like female sperm.


----------



## Dad&Hubby

I had one partner in my life who was a "squirter". I get off by pleasuring my partner. There's no denying the pleasure when she's squirting...so Hells Yeah.

The fun part was she didn't know she was a squirter before she met me


----------



## sherrialicia

come on 500 looks and only 25 votes? there's gotta be more men on here then that!!


----------



## Thunder7

sherrialicia said:


> come on 500 looks and only 25 votes? there's gotta be more men on here then that!!


It won't let me vote twice.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

Doesnt happen often but when she does ...... WOW  looove it !!! Seems as if it only happens when shes been aroused for awhile and/or a bit drink hhmmm !!


----------



## Kellbasa

BjornFree said:


>


+1


----------



## awake1

Ive never seen it in person but id imagine it would turn me off
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoto1984

I'm in the love it crowd. Its not just the event itself but that its part of an OMG-climboutofyourskin-orgasm.


----------



## snerg

Love it.

I don't even care where it ends up because it is so freakin' hot.

If I could get my SO to squirt just like in a porn, I would run outside, chop down a telephone pole and smoke it bragging "Look what what I just made her do!"


----------



## lapdog

An fantastic "thanks" for good oral :rofl:


----------



## Thound

Depends. Front door or back door?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Suspecting

Backdoor squirt? Eww. That's not healthy.



Shoto1984 said:


> I'm in the love it crowd. Its not just the event itself but that its part of an OMG-climboutofyourskin-orgasm.


It's pretty clear most voters love it 35 yes vs 1 no and 1 other.


----------



## Vorlon

Yes with out a doubt. To me it is a sign of her enjoyment. Remember that men are never 100% sure their women are actually getting off because it can be faked. Yes there are many signs if you pay attention but those can all be there if she is simply very aroused too. 

So the squirting is something a man can clearly identify as her enjoyment. Usually as a direct result of his actions which is especially gratifying to the man. We want to please and satisfy our women. Squirting actually provides the proof as something we can identify with. 

As a guy who loves to perform oral on my wife the squirting would be a bonus. She doesn't squirt but I have been with a couple that have and it was way cool. And the swallowing of her stuff thing is a non-issue. I appreciate her swallowing mine so how could I have an issue swallowing hers.


----------



## Stonewall

i digg it!


----------



## marko

I love it, to me it is a true sign of enjoyment, like another poster mentioned. it means they are having one of the best orgasms as they could have.

stick with me for a moment, might be a long story. 

when I moved out of my parents home I was 19, I moved to the big city with a young lady. did not take long to discover from oral sex that she was a squirter, of course at that age neither one of us knew what it was or why it happened, she was unsure of it and for some reason I knew it was awesome. btw she claimed she did not orgasm during sex.. she was sexually molested as a child and was likely repressing it. We were not together all that long but it was fun. this was before the internet was huge, back in 1988, information was either by mouth or at the library.

I met my wife the next year, yes that would be 25 years almost together. we had fantastic sex, went hard at it all the time, had lots of simultaneous orgasms, earth shattering ones etc. 

we had a wonderful little girl and because of the C-section things were difficult for her for awhile, no orgasms unless a vibrator was used. no problem with that, I want my wife to be happy. she would still keep me happy as well. 

things were harder for me as well, for some unknown reason I started to have ED issues, we struggled like champs to have orgasms during sex. finally I talked to my doctor about it and got some samples to try of Viagra and Levitra.....wow, we do not orgasm together all the time together but we do occasionally. 

side effect of the Levitra is it makes me a little bigger in girth, not normally an issue except when there is no growth at all naturally. sometimes it is too much for her and she is sore afterwards but she tells me it is worth it. I typically only use a half pill.

a few months ago, I was on top of her and she was on her back. we had a good rhythm then suddenly she squirted on me, and it happened a little more then we finished off and talked about it. she was very embarrassed because she thought she urinated. I told her it was not urine, it did not smell and the feeling was different, come on , we had been together for a long time lol. I explained what it was, she is in the medical field so it was not a complete mystery to her. 

I was pretty pleased with her, she was still unsure of it though. it happened every time I used a Levitra and we were in the same position. I kept reassuring her it was neat and I liked it, I told her it meant she was enjoying herself.

I still want to try to get her to orgasm at the same time using fingers or tongue. would love for her to have an earth shattering orgasm again. she deserves it.


----------



## 4thand11

I do think if you polled all men a majority would be turned on by it. But of course doesn't mean your h is going to like it! Ah well your talents are wasted on him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jman

Meh, it's ok. Cleanup afterwards or towel pre-placement got old after awhile


----------



## afman

I am loving it.. just so hot


----------



## jodilee

As a female that's fiancé has been able to make this happen for me I want to point out that it only happens during intercourse when he hits a spot inside and not during oral. He really loves the feeling and watching this as well. But as great as it feels to me its not the same as a full fledge orgasm, its like a bunch of small orgasms. From what I read there aren't a lot of women that are squirters.


----------



## Stonewall

Other.......Depends on whats squirting!!!!

If she's got the Hershey squirts then it would be NO! 

Sorry but my business kinda breeds a sick sense of humor.


----------



## marko

Stonewall said:


> Other.......Depends on whats squirting!!!!
> 
> If she's got the Hershey squirts then it would be NO!
> 
> Sorry but my business kinda breeds a sick sense of humor.


you must be an ambulance worker then? just a guess


----------



## I Notice The Details

I have never had the pleasure of watching my wife squirt, but if she ever did this, I WOULD LOVE IT. 100%


----------



## Anon Pink

How can you tell if your man likes this or not? Yes I could ask but he wouldn't tell me if he didn't like it. He's the one who reminds me to put down towels when we go to a hotel, they go under me so it's not like he worried about germs or something. It seems like most men like it but there are some who don't.


----------



## NewHubs

I Notice The Details said:


> I have never had the pleasure of watching my wife squirt, but if she ever did this, I WOULD LOVE IT. 100%


You and I are both deprived in that respect 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Don-Juan

I would love it if my wife would let herself do it, (she is convinced it's just urine and she does not want to "pee all over everything!!") we have talked about it but I can not seem to change her mind. I believe she is capable, she has very intense O's. I think it would be way hot if she did!


----------



## Kukuy

no better sign that youre doing it right than when she squirts all over the bed/face


----------



## Married but Happy

It's all good - but I hate changing sheets!


----------



## Code-Welder

sherrialicia said:


> despite that fact he loves cumming on my face


I always enjoy or enjoyed it when my lover squirt. Oral or PIV, it is really quite a turn on. But since you mentioned it, I never understood the joy of ejaculating on a woman's face.

Maybe it is just me but I find that degrading. Where as the squirting is natural and from my experience hard for a woman to control. If they are really turned on and enjoying the big O it just happens. 

My departed wife use to do it all the time. She could not understand how I would like that on my face. I told her if it makes her happy enough to squirt, that makes me happy.


----------



## omgitselaine

I've never had any complaints yet when I had  ??? 

If anything the men who had 'witnessed' me squirt were more in awe


----------



## I Notice The Details

omgitselaine said:


> I've never had any complaints yet when I had  ???
> 
> If anything the men who had 'witnessed' me squirt were more in awe


I would be too Elaine. Joe is a lucky man!!!!!!!!!:smthumbup:


----------



## gbrad

Absolute no. I don't like the idea of the guy squirting on the womans face either.


----------



## committed_guy

I would love it. To me, messier is better. It's a reminder to me that she is enjoying it and her body is responding--which turns me on knowing she is enjoying me.


----------



## missthelove2013

"hell yes its hot" is too weak an opinion, but closest to how I feel so I chose it...

so yeah, I am a HUGE fan of wet, sticky, messy sex...I absolutely love it...it drives me wild, like pavlovs dogs


----------



## Vernon64

I get a huge thrill when I make a woman squirt. Many times they are doing it for their first time and do not always knows they squirted till afterwards. The orgasms are HUGE and just a massive turn-on for me


----------



## Marriedand40

I agree! I think it's hot when a woman squirts. I however haven't been with a lot of women. My wife orgasms all the time but she hasn't learned how to squirt. I wish she would.

Occasionally I cum in her face, not all the time but once in a while she will let me. Having that moment where we pretend we are porn stars doesn't hurt anyone. I always bring a wet face cloth after though.

Women who can easily squirt should help the other out that don't know how!


----------



## CarefulinNY

110% Yes!!!


----------



## AlternateUniverse

After years together we found the magic and wahoo here came the flood. Hottest sex experience I have ever had and surprised my wife as she had never squirted (more of a gush) before and did not really believe that there was such a thing.


----------



## 40isthenew20

Haven't had many war stories about squirters - although I tried hard to make it happen. But when it did, it was an immediate turn-on and welcomed with an open and willing mouth by me.


----------



## NewHubs

I desperately tried last night to make my wife gush but to no avail...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## missthelove2013

The last time I made a woman squirt it was painful...

But then again I was drunk, and she squirted me with peppar spray...

badum ch...ill be here all week, dont forget to tip the waitresses!


----------



## 40isthenew20

I've read that some women aren't sure if they squirted or peed. I would be a happy recipient of both, thank you.


----------



## alexm

My ex wife, throughout 14 years together, never once had an orgasm during sex, oral or penetration (only from a vibrator), BUT, she was a squirter, usually through oral and finger penetration, sometimes just oral. Weird! Never an actual orgasm, but frequently a g-spot/squirting one.

My current wife can squirt through any and all sexual contact. Oral, penetration, manually, you name it. She also has multiple orgasms every time, sometimes as many as 7 or 8.

This could be a result of only having sex once or twice a month, though... lol! Building it all up and saving it!


----------



## BeachGuy

There needs to be another answer to the poll; "never experienced it". Would love too though.

I feel left out.


----------



## omgitselaine

My husband goes out of town for buisness the entire week , comes home Friday and I end up doing our bedsheets on Saturday morning  ( left Friday night to your imagination  )

It seems like the pattern this past month and whenever he's away ...... not that im complaing hmm!!


----------



## CalBanker

It is so hot!! Wife has done it several times through oral! She can't even control it. Orgasm is intense. She doesn't get why I like to get her to that point, I just love seeing her being pleasured.


----------



## confusedinsc

I'm 46 and only just learned how to squirt. I swear I was a non-believer before that it was all made up. Not any more!!!


----------



## kimd

When I told a good friend of mine I get wet and often squirt during sex, she said what do you do pee yourself? She says she never gets wet during sex. I am not one that is often at a loss for words, but I was then. I wonder now how her sex is with her husband.


----------



## kimd

omgitselaine said:


> My husband goes out of town for buisness the entire week , comes home Friday and I end up doing our bedsheets on Saturday morning  ( left Friday night to your imagination  )
> 
> It seems like the pattern this past month and whenever he's away ...... not that im complaing hmm!!


Yes its great to sleep in the wetness of our pleasure. No lube needed here. LOL. I love it when he enters me "hands free" as it is so slippery. Ohhhhh Yesss.


----------

